# Lake Erie Water Snake not so threatened anymore



## elapid68 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Published On:* 6-13-2010
*Source:* Sandusky Register

Researchers who have supported the recovery of the Lake Erie water snake the past 10 years have reached a major benchmark.

*Go to Original Article*


----------

